# Touch ID issue on IPAD



## SANDYAE (Feb 5, 2020)

I set up Touch ID on my IPAD. After re-starting it's asking me for a 6 digit pass code which I don't even remember being asked for. Can't get past this screen into OS so I can deactivate Touch ID. I know my Apple ID and password but that's not what the screen is asking for. I've had this IPAD for quite a while but have hardly used it- and I've never backed it up. Before I set up Touch ID I had the system set up where no password was even required upon power up. Then I added Touch ID and now I'm stuck. Would appreciate any advice.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

A passcode is always required if the TouchID fails so you had to have set one. If you've forgotten it all you can do is follow the procedure outlined by Apple:

https://support.apple.com/en-ca/HT204306


----------



## SANDYAE (Feb 5, 2020)

Cookiegal said:


> A passcode is always required if the TouchID fails so you had to have set one. If you've forgotten it all you can do is follow the procedure outlined by Apple:
> 
> https://support.apple.com/en-ca/HT204306


The Apple site says I have to connect my IPAD to another computer. Can that computer be a WIN 7 PC? On that PC I am able to log into my Apple account with my Apple ID and password.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

I believe so but you will probably have to access the device through iTunes.


----------



## SANDYAE (Feb 5, 2020)

SANDYAE said:


> The Apple site says I have to connect my IPAD to another computer. Can that computer be a WIN 7 PC? On that PC I am able to log into my Apple account with my Apple ID and password.


Just saw your message about "being impatient" and I understand. I apologize if it was me who prompted it. I'll be more thoughtful in the future.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

You did nothing wrong. Those are just some sayings in my signature. They are meant to be amusing and are not directed at anyone in particular. Many users have a saying, thought or a link to their sites in their signatures.


----------

